

Some thoughts on the postal service - munin
http://thelongrunblog.wordpress.com/2011/09/07/some-thoughts-on-the-us-postal-service/

======
ColinWright
As always, interesting ideas, some might even work, but it's completely
ignoring the regulations that are in place. Congress won't allow them to do
these things.

The underlying problem with the USPS is that they are not allowed to run it
the way it needs to be run. Congress is dictating minimum levels of service,
and incompatible maximum levels of charges.

